# Spellforce SofP - Was für ein Avatar?



## zeke11522 (5. Februar 2005)

*Spellforce SofP - Was für ein Avatar?*

Hallo Leute,
hab mir gerade das 2. spelforce add on Shadow of the Phönix bestellt.
Jetzt weiß ich aber nicht mit was für einem Avatar ich spielen soll. Mein Avatar aus Order of Dawn hat Stufe 26 und ist ein Krieger.
Habe immer so gespielt, das ich auf fast allen Karten keine Basis aufgebaut hab, sondern gleich mit em Krieger losgerannt bin und alle gegner so zerstört hab, da sie sich ja nicht respawnten.
Ich hätte jetzt beim 2. Add on eher Lust auf einen Elementar Magier da ein Kumpel von mir meinte, dass die Magier in SotP viel stärker seien als die Krieger, stimmt das?
und wenn ich als Magier spiele, kann ich damit auch ohne ein monument einzunehmen rummrennen, oder ist der vor allem gegen Häuser zu schwach?

danke im voraus für alle antworten

gruß zeke


----------



## Milchschnitte (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Spellforce SofP - Was für ein Avatar?*

Ich habs als Elementarmagier durchgezockt (Feuer+Eis). Am Anfang wars ziemlich schwer, besonders bei die 2te Mission war etwas frustrierend, aber späters gings dann. Ob Krieger schwächer sind, weiß ich nicht, aber der Trick, dass man allein loszieht und die Basen säubert, funktioniert in vielen Missionen nicht mehr, da die Gegner von Anfang an Einheiten produzieren, daher kannst du das meistens knicken, weil du überrannt wirst   
Ansonsten kannst du dir zum Gebäude platten aber einfach ein paar Golems beschwören, die machen das platt


----------



## zeke11522 (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Spellforce SofP - Was für ein Avatar?*

Also dann spiel ich glaube ich mal mit einem magier.
dann hab ich nochmal ne frage:
Ist es mit einem Elementarmagier oder einem todesmagie-Magier einfacher? hört sich nähmlich beides interessant an.
Oder kann ich auch beides lernen, dann ist mein avatar aber zu schwach oder?


----------



## Milchschnitte (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Spellforce SofP - Was für ein Avatar?*

Naja, 3 Magiearten gleichzeitig geht wohl schon. Also zum Beispiel Eis, Feuer und Tod oder so.
Ich hab nur mit Eis und Feuer gespielt. Wenn man erstmal die richtigen Zauber hat, kann man ganze Armeen einfrieren und anschließen abfackeln, macht Laune. Eismagie ist sowieso das geilste, die Gegner können absolut nix machen


----------



## JP2001 (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Spellforce SofP - Was für ein Avatar?*

Also Elementarmagie und schwarzemagie kann man sehr gut kombinieren, da man ja für beide nur Intelligenz und Weisheit skillen muss.
Aber du kannst wie gesgt nicht alle unterarten auf 20 bringen, da musst du dich schon entscheiden, was du lieber magst.


----------



## zeke11522 (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Spellforce SofP - Was für ein Avatar?*

Und für was ist das Charisma gut? brauch ich das als elementar und todesmagie zauberer nicht? Wenn ich anstatt Todesmagie Weiße Magie noch nehmen will, dann bräuchte ich Charisma, oder?
Hab die beiden vorigen (The Order of Dawn und Breath of Winter)
mit einem krieger gespielt, daher hab ich das noch gar nie gebraucht.


----------



## JP2001 (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Spellforce SofP - Was für ein Avatar?*

Charisma verstärkt die Wirkung der Spells der weißen Magie und ist glaube ich auch eine anforderung für Mentalmagie.

Für elementar und schwarzemagie brauch man kein extra Charisma


----------



## zeke11522 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Spellforce SofP - Was für ein Avatar?*

SO jetzt ich das spiel endlich.
Jetzt hab ich aber nochmal ein Problem:
Da ich die beiden vorigen Teile ja mit einem Krieger gespielt habe, dachte ich ich nehm jetzt en magier.
Aber da kann ich nur aus ein paar vorgefertigten Typen auswählen, und keinen eigenen machen. geht das irgendwie?

Hab jetzt mal den vorgefertigten elementar magier genommen.
der hat bei Elementarmagie bei Feuer Eis und Erde jeweils 12 Punkte verteilt und noch en paar auf leichte Kriegskunst.
Ich wollte aber einen mit Elementar magie und darin feuer und eis und bei todesmagie noch ein zweig. Und keine Kriegskunst.
Kann ich dann noch todesmagie von vorne anfangen? und wenn ja soll ich zuerst Todesmagie auch auf 12 bringen und dann Feuer und Eis weiter aufrüsten oder alles gleichzeitg, so dass Todesmagie immer das schwächste bleibt?


----------

